# What are your grandads/dads names please?



## lupi

I am expecting a little boy in Dec and am bit stuck on names. I like old fashion names that are traditional but not to common. My dogs called Stanley which I love but thats obviously out of the question. 
So please tell me your dads or grandads names for inspiration. 
Thanks ladies x


----------



## polo_princess

My dad is called Mark and my grandad/grandads are called David and Robin

Bit boring im afraid!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

My dad is Mark & my grandads are Derek & Louis


----------



## Charlotte-j

ill just give u all the blokes names in my family lol

Elliot, Headley, Stephen, Alfred, Rodney, Gilbert, Andrew, Robin, Raymond, David, Zachary, William, Matthew, Nicholas, Christopher, Anthony, Alexander, Samuel, Thomas, Edwin, and Laurence

wow, i have a big family lol


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

my dads name is Douglas and my grandads are Harry and Len


----------



## lupi

Thanks ladies keep them coming, big family ilovemybump! My surname is Elliott and I love William but it would be shortened to Billy and I cant have a Billy Elliott- poor kid. Like Fred and Ashley too but they are the butchers off Coronation street!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Boys names in my family:

Graham, Graeme, Michael, Connor, David, Hamish, Cameron, Finlay, Scott, Stuart, Craig.

(we're Scottish lol)


----------



## CamoQueen

My dad and grandfather on my dad's side are/were named Harrell (Hal for short). My other grandfather was named Robert.


----------



## babezone

dads names simon grandads jim x


----------



## Sovereign

My grandads names were William (which like you pointed out you can't really have!) and Roy. Dad's is Stephen and stepdads is Peter. OH's nephews are Thomas, George and Freddie which are quite old fashioned.


----------



## v2007

My Pops is called Ian and my Grandads are called Joseph and James Samuel. 

V X X


----------



## PixieKitty

My Dad's name's Stephen, my Granddad's name was Jack 
Good luck finding a name hun!
xo


----------



## ribboninthesky

One Grandad was called Jack and the other called Michael.

My Dads called Alan James.

My son was therefore called Jack James :)


----------



## pookies24feb09

I'll just give you a list of traditional names that are in my family :) 

Ian, Allan, Les, Morris, James, Ward, Waran, Christopher, Royston, William, Jim, Thomas, John, Brian, Lemuel... I can't think of any more atm, but when I can I'll be back lol!


----------



## tiggertea

Eddie and Percy were my grandads and my dad is David.

I like Archie as an olde worlde boy's name tho....


----------



## mummymadness

Humm gosh i had to think then lol (Is that bad) .

In my family we have .

David,Andrew,Ian,John,Phillip,Dominic,Aaron,todd,Luke,Stephen,George,Keith,Mark. :) .


----------



## kiwimama

My dad is Michael John and my grandads were Reginald(!) but was known as Harry and David James Harrison. OH's dad is Allan Kenneth. If we had a boy he would of had Harrison as his middle name after my grandpa.


----------



## Samo

James (Jim, for short) is my granddad, and my father is Lawrence (Larry, for short). DH's side there is Edward (Eddie, for short) and Joey. My brother's name is Charles Lee (which i always thought sounded nice!)


Good luck with names!!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

My dad's name is Raymond, grandfather's name is Joseph (Joe). There's also...Trent, Bruce, Vince and Justin in my family. And I really like the name Hayward as a old boys name :)


----------



## Junebug

Hector, Carl, Raymond, Armand, Alex and Blair


----------



## formunky

dad is Daniel and Dale, fil is Gordon, grandad is Edward, Hugh Francis, great grandad is John, Jack


----------



## amelia222

All the males in my family I can think of are: Peter, Nathaniel, Leon, Thomas, Noah, David, Mike (Michael), John (changed it to Sylvan tho.....crazy uncle), Aiden, Kai, Arthur


----------



## joeyjo

Dad: Leo 
Grandads: Anthony and George


----------



## SwissMiss

Hey! Neat-o thread! 

My Dad is Grant and my papa was Sydney, grampa was Francis
:)
Hope you find sth you like! My uncle is Stanley, btw! had a bit of a giggle at that!! :D 
xx


----------



## alice&bump

my dad's david, grandpa was harry (which i love), grandad is james (jim). my dog's hamish lol after hamish macbeth on telly!

i liked the name william for a boy, but OHs surname is connelly!


----------



## nessajane

My dads name is david and bamp is john :D


----------



## moo2

My grandad was Albert, my dad is Joseph...
Other family names Stuart, Andrew, Anthony, Aaron, George, William, Edward... xxx


----------



## Faerie

My Dad is Michael, his father was Philip. My other grandfather is Basil.

Other names in our family: Timothy, Angus, Billy, Holden, Sebastian

And all the rest are girls!


----------



## Fossey

My dad is David, my Grandads are Arthur (FIL too) and Albert


----------



## Laura.Alicia

My dad is John and my grandad is John


----------



## Blah11

My dad is Laurence (Laurie) and my grandads are George and Roy :)


----------



## Dragonfly

My Grandad is called Steven, my dad (babys grandad) is called Johan and babys dad is called Darren. 

Someone told me it was bad luck to call the first after its dad :( so Darren is out the window.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Dad's name is Richard William
Grandad name is John
Grandpa name is Gordon Ivor


----------



## tink

dads name Keith
grandads name Nathan
my son has my dads name as middle name.


----------



## heather91

Dad's name is Gary, grandad's names are Samuel and Stanley. Great grandad's names were William and Robert. x


----------



## princessellie

my grandad was called thomas, if i had been having a boy he wouldve had that as his middle name

my dads name is eddie

my bf's dad and grandad have same names as my dad and grandad...freaky but true! 

xxx


----------



## Carlyanne15

My dad's is Peter and grandads are Jonny and Richard


----------



## Twinkles

My dad's name is Daniel, my Grandpa's names were Alan and Fred (Frederick). Oh dad's name was Derrick. My brother is Simon.


----------



## Jocelijne

My dads name is Martin, but i can not remember my granddads names as i never met them *blush*


----------



## Jemma_x

My dads name is wayne and my grandads name was eddie ( edward )


----------



## Dee_H

My dad is Bernard and my grandfather's were Harold and Edgar. We plan on using my dad's name as one of our middle names if we have a boy.


----------



## Shifter

My dad is Richard William, grandads are/were Jim and Jack. Hubby's grandad was called Alfred, which I also love!

Grandad Jack passed away in February this year, so we have that picked out as a strong contender if we have a boy.


----------



## krissie1234uk

Dads name is Graham, Stepdads name is Paul. My Grandad is called John (Jock to my nanna - he's Scottish!) and my other Grandad was called Clifford. OH's dad was called Garth and his Grandad was called Grant.


----------



## Sophie1205

My dads name is Paul.
My Grandad's names - Leo and William.

I have chose Leo for my son though, after my grandad :)
X


----------



## Moraine

*Dad*-Howard, *Grandpas*-Henry and Lionel, *Uncles*-George, Robert(Bob) and Lionel.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

In my family we have Ron/Ronnie/Ronald, Ray/Raymond, Len/leonard, Robert/Bob, James/Jim, Barry, Bernie/Bernard, Dougie/Douglas, Philip, Michael/Mick, Keith, John xXx


----------



## passengerrach

my dads name is steve/steven and my grandads names r tom/thomas and keith


----------



## supernurse

Dad's name is Harry, Granda's name was James.x


----------



## elly460

Harley and Gordon


----------



## Carlena

my dads name is colin and my grandads name is keith and william


----------



## Sweetie

These are the first and middle names of mine and OH's
Thomas Edward
Ronald Edward
Kenneth Steven
Brett Crooks
Charles Crooks
Roderick Irvin


----------



## reallytinyamy

my dad is Colin, grandads raymond and Arthur.


----------



## harveysmum

My dad is denis and my grandads are ronald and ted (edward)! Good luck!


----------



## Rumpskin

Mmm, dont think I have much inspiration for names unfortunately

Dad - Eric
Grandads - Cliff and Charles

Good luck choosing xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Me dad is Adam, my Grand-dads are Ken and Howard


----------



## Sara-Rose89

My Dad is called mark and my grandad is called harry.

Good luck choosing :baby:


----------



## Chellebelle

These are our...

Grandads:
Fred
Raymond
Bill

Dads:
Gareth
Terry

Good luck choosing names! :baby:


----------



## baby.love

My dad was called Donald and my grandads were Aaron and Norman :)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

mums side:
Grandad Bobby (Robert)

dads side:
Grandad Jimmy (+nans husband is grandad Dave)

x


----------



## clairebear

my dad is vance my fil is paul and my grandads are brian, mervyn, mel, lesley and john


----------



## doctordeesmrs

My dad is Richard, Dh's dad is Alan
Grandfather on dad's side was Gordon
Grandpa on mum's side was Eric Dickson (who Rocco was named after)


----------



## cherylanne

My Grandad was Peter and if Grace had been a boy she would have had that name.

My OH has an old fashioned name (i think) William.

Good luck with picking one xx


----------



## Anna1982

my dads name is tarny pronounced tony (after the ship his dad served on) and my grandad was leslie


----------



## Emsi76

Peter, grandads were Hector and Albert!

I LOVE HECTOR!!!


----------



## Lu28

My dad is Conor, granddads were Raymond and John although everyone called him Jack for some reason!
DH's dad is Ivan and I'm ashamed to say I don't know the grandfather names, they all died before he was born.


----------



## LuluBee

Am sure looking at this thread you have got plenty of choice now, but anyway, my Grandad was called Athole (an old English name). My other Grandad and Dad are both quite bog standard names James and John.


----------



## Laura--x

Boys is my family;

Allan, Anthony, Adam, Daniel, John, Edward, Michael, Chris, Steven, Harry, Reece.


----------



## lauriech

My Dad is Neil.

My Grandad (Dads Dads) was Frederick (Fred or Freddie).

My Grandad (Mums Dad) is Alan.

But my brother is called Kingsley and I love this. Not sure if it's old fashioned or not but unique.


----------



## redberry3

My Dad's name is Calvin (the middle name we are using) and my grandfathers names were Joseph Franklin, and Emil.


----------



## Vickie

Clyde but everyone calls him Pat (last name Patrick)


----------



## Angeldust

My grandads names our james and samual sammy for short ,
my dads name is kevin :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

My grandad was called Benson but was known as Ben. My other grandad was Francis or Frank.

x


----------



## AprilMum2009

James, Jim for short.....Ian.....Jack....


----------



## hayley x

My grandad is called Victor, My great grandads were Sidney and Edward (Teddy) and other male members are Llewellyn, Michael... xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I have proper old fashioned names in my Family

My Grandad's are *Eric Arthur* and *Gordon*

Other old fashioned names include *Winston, Clarence, Charles, Frank, Harold, Bernard ...*


----------



## Logiebear

My dad is Michael and my grandad is Frank


----------



## xJG30

My dad is Peter and grandad was Thomas.. hence my son's name :)


----------



## genkigemini

My Dad is Mark and my grandfathers are David and Joseph


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Stephen, John, Jack, Derek- All in my family


----------



## Beltane

My father is Stuart and my grandfathers were David and Isaac.


----------



## Dukechick

Grandfather's names were..... Reginald and Murdoch (real grandpas names! lol)
My dad's name is Donald


----------



## Novbaby08

my dad's is Clay and my grandads are Hal and Norman


----------



## kitty1987

My Dad is called Malachi and my grandad is Lucal.


----------



## LongRoadAhead

My dad is called Steven, My stepdad is called David (so's my OH)and my grandad was called Robert
Xx


----------



## cybermum

My dad is John.
My grandads were John and Alphonsus (allie he was called).

DH's dad was called Antonino.


----------



## Zarababy1

My dad is Niel Alexander As is my Grandad I like Sidney that was my great uncles name :)


----------



## Mummy2Many

my grandads' were James and Lawrence. x


----------



## elmaxie

My grandads name was Albert(dont know any of my Dads relis) OH is grandad is Matthew(I havent met the other one and cant remember name.

My dad is Stewart, OH is Robert(Bob)
OH is Stuart, Brothers are Murray, Jamie, Dean, Ryan and Glen.
OH brother is Graham.

Emma.xx


----------



## xBumpandLaura

Dad - Christopher, or just Chris
Grandad - Jim

Have you decided yet? :)


----------



## scrubgrub

Delles and Herman Brenton (his brother was Hubert Denton)


----------



## beija_flor

Grandads: Edwin and Richard.

Dad: Timothy.

If you love old-fashioned boy names, I was reading "Gone With The Wind" these days and noticed there was a character named Cade. That seems like such a gorgeous old name to me.


----------



## Winafred

Cade sounds lovely.

My grandads are Gerald and Theodore and my dad is Adrian.


----------



## meldmac

My dad's name is Patrick, my grandfather's names are Richard and Ned. OH's dad's name is Denis.


----------



## lupi

Thanks for all your input ladies. So far we are short listed to

Theo
Austin
Owen

Although still just under a month to decide, or change our minds! x


----------



## bambikate

Dad's name is John, Grandad's names were Ninian and Douglas x x


----------



## MummyJade

Dad is Andrew, granddads are, Terry, Christopher, Peter and Royston xx


----------



## aurora

Dad Sidney, Grandpas Sidney and Harold


----------



## honey08

dads- james, gdad - kenneth, gdad-jack, bro's james n jonathan :)


----------



## helen1234

Ernest, AND Jack
xx


----------



## Dona

I am actually naming our baby if its a boy, after my Great Grandad. His name was Archie. I was going for Struan but I really love Archie now. xx


----------



## akamummy

Dads name - Gavin
G'dads names - Len (leonard), Don (Donald)


----------



## kookie

my dads geoffrey grandads ronald and OHs are steven and george boring i know


----------



## mernie

My dads name is Loyd (no not misspelled they just never put in the extra L) so im quite sure thats not one you wanna use! :rofl: thats also my grandads name if it helps at all though i have a brother named Adam and my OH name is Cole which i think are both pretty names


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, my dads name is Paul, grandads are Ronald and Charles. Oh's dad is Sidney and grandad is Alfie.

Good Luck with your name! btw I love Alfie!


----------



## tasha41

My dad is David, my grandfathers are Arnold and William Donald..

My boyfriend's dad is Scott, his grandfathers' names are Vito and James.


----------



## rubberchickuk

My dad is called graham but my grandad was called bertie (short for robert) I always thought that was nice unless your second name is basett!!! hehe xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Dads name: Gary
Grandads(Dads dad): Kenneth
Grandad(Mums dad): Jack


----------



## oOKayOo

My dad is called Mark , and my Grandad Tony.


----------



## xkelly

Grandads names, George (his actual first name is Andrew but we all call him gdad george thats his middle name) and David

Other family members, Robert, Shane, Nigel, Steven, Daniel, Timothy, Darren, Lee, William, 

Cant think of anymore at this minute (how bad is that) 
haha
x


----------



## mz_jackie86

My dads name is Dean and my grandads is Benjamin x


----------

